# קרדיטים לשבוע חדש



## ShAmUnA (1/4/12)

קרדיטים לשבוע חדש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לאחר התלבטות קשה והתייעצות עם החצי, הבנתי שאין מצב שאני לא מפרסמת קרדיטים! הפורום הזה היה כלי המידע שהכי נעזרתי בו לאורך תקופת ההכנות לחתונה. האנשים פה תומכים ומפרגנים, ובעת הצורך גם יודעים להגיד את האמת בפנים, וזה חשוב לא פחות.
החלטתי לפרסם את הקרדיטים גם לטובת המתחתנים הטריים שעוברים כאן מעת לעת ומחפשים תשובות, וגם לטובת הספקים המדהימים שלנו, שמגיע להם כל הפרגון שבעולם.
מוכנים


----------



## ShAmUnA (1/4/12)

מי אנחנו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני דניאל (כמעט 26), הוא עמית (כמעט 26 וחצי), ביחד כבר 5 שנים, מתוכן גרים יחד שנה וחצי באשקלון. אני עוסקת במחקר קליני, הוא מתחום המסעדנות.
הכרנו על שפת הכנרת בפסח 2007 (!!!) וזו הייתה אהבה ממבט ראשון


----------



## ShAmUnA (1/4/12)

אוי.. 
מרוב שהקטנתי את התמונה אנחנו נראים ממש מכוערים!!


----------



## dana1היחידה (1/4/12)

YES PLEASE ...


----------



## ShAmUnA (1/4/12)

הצעת הנישואין 
באוקטובר האחרון הוזמנתי לכנס מטעם העבודה בלאס וגאס (!!!). הכנס תוכנן ליום-יומיים בלבד, וברגע שנודע לנו- החלטנו שאנחנו הופכים את ההזדמנות הזאת לטיול חיינו. עמית התחיל לעבוד במרץ על ויזה לארה"ב, אני ארגנתי ימי חופש מהעבודה, ובסופו של דבר עשינו טיול מדהים של שבועיים וחצי בארה"ב (התחלנו בניו-יורק, המשכנו לסן-פרנסיסקו וסיימנו בווגאס).
ההצעה הגיעה ביום הראשון שלנו בסן-פרנסיסקו. נחתנו שם בסביבות 16:00 אחה"צ, ועמית התחיל נורא למהר בטענה שהוא רוצה שנספיק לראות את גשר הזהב בשקיעה (מה יש לו זה??). הגשר נראה מאוד קרוב מכל מקום ומסתבר שזו הייתה חתיכת דרך! בסוף הגענו ממש ברגעי השקיעה האחרונים. עמית כרע ברך ואמר לי שהוא אוהב אותי ושנראה לו שזה המקום המושלם להציע לי נישואין. אני הייתי קצת בשוק ולא ממש עניתי, אז הוא שאל: "נו מה את אומרת???" ואת התשובה אתם כבר יודעים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



את התמונה שצירפתי צילם במקרה אחד הצלמים המקצועיים שהיו באזור כדי לצלם את הגשר בשקיעה. הוא פנה אלינו והראה לנו שהוא תפס את רגעי ההצעה! כשחזרנו לארץ הוא שלח לנו את כל התמונות במייל בצירוף ברכות ואיחולים- מקסים!


----------



## ShAmUnA (1/4/12)

טבעת האירוסין 
נקנתה בחנות התכשיטים "יהלומי ירח" באשקלון ואני ממש אוהבת אותה.
באותה חנות נקנו גם טבעות הנישואין שלנו.
התמונה קצת מטושטשת, אבל זו התמונה ששלחתי מארה"ב למשפחה ולחברים


----------



## edens song (1/4/12)

כןןןן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני פה מוכנה עם הריפרש


----------



## ShAmUnA (1/4/12)

החלטות, החלטות... 
עם ההחלטה להתחתן באו עוד כמה החלטות חשובות. אז מה החלטנו? שזו הולכת להיות החתונה ש-ל-נ-ו! שילמנו על הכל בעצמנו ולאורך כל הדרך הפעלנו יחד שיקול דעת. החלטנו שאנחנו לא נותנים יד לתעשייה העושקת הזאת, ועם זאת רצינו חתונה בסטייל- ונחשו מה? זה אפשרי ועוד איך. כל הבחירות היו שלנו, ללא הפרעות מצד ההורים, והיינו שלמים עם עצמנו.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (1/4/12)

אני כאן! 
המון המון מזל טוב!


----------



## niki111 (1/4/12)

עוד! עוד!


----------



## ShAmUnA (1/4/12)

הזמנות 
את ההזמנות עיצבה חברה טובה שלי מהתיכון שלומדת עיצוב גרפי, שמה נעמה. ההשראה הייתה מהזמנה שממש אהבתי, של זוג סטודנטים לרפואה שפרסמו כאן קרדיטים לא מזמן (תודה טל ולידור!). את שאר הרעיונות לקחנו מכל מיני אתרים ברשת. הביצוע- היה בדיוק לטעמי!
אשמח לתת את הפרטים של נעמה במסר למעוניינים.


----------



## Broom rider (1/4/12)

אהבתי


----------



## elin86 (1/4/12)

מגניב ממש!


----------



## ShAmUnA (1/4/12)

צד אחורי 
את הציטוט מצאנו באחד מאתרי האינטרנט לאחר שיטוטים רבים..
החלטנו לא לכתוב "אנא אשרו הגעתכם" או להוסיף מספרי טלפון- כי גם ככה אף אחד לא טורח לאשר את הגעתו.
אגב, את ההזמנות הדפסנו בדפוס א.בזק באשדוד והיינו מאוד מרוצים.


----------



## ShAmUnA (1/4/12)

מסיבות טרום חתונה, מקווה וקצת גראדים 
את מסיבת הרווקות הנהדרת שלי ארגנה חברה טובה בעזרתן של עוד חברות טובות. המסיבה נקבעה ל- 8.3- יום האישה הבינ"ל, שיצא השנה גם יום פורים! המסיבה נערכה בדירה שלנו, שעה שעמית נסע לוילה מטורפת כדי לחגוג מסיבת רווקים עם החברים. לי היה מאוד חשוב שמסיבת הרווקות לא תהיה נטל על הבנות, בכל זאת- אלה החברות הכי טובות שלי! ביקשתי מהמארגנות שהמסיבה תהיה בדירה שלי ושכל ההוצאות הקשורות יהיו בגבול הטעם הטוב. היה חשוב לי גם לפנק את הבנות וקניתי לכל אחת מראת כיס קטנה עם הקדשה אישית. את המראות הזמנתי דרך האתר Winphoto והבנות ממש התלהבו מהרעיון! המסיבה הייתה באמת נהדרת והרגשתי כל-כך כיף שיש לי חברות כאלה!
יום אחרי המסיבת רווקות היינו אצל ההורים שלי והתחיל הבלאגן- התחילו האזעקות.. ולחשוב שהחששות היחידות שהיו לנו עד אז היו קשורות במזג האוויר!! עם כל הלחץ מסביב פשוט נכנסתי לסטרס והתחלתי לבכות.. עבר עלינו סופ"ש קשה ולא שקט בכלל, ובמוצ"ש, באמצע המקלחת שלפני המקווה- שוב אזעקה!!! ושוב לחץ, ושוב בכי... אגב, טבלתי במקווה י"א באשדוד- הבלנית הייתה חמודה והייתה דווקא חוויה נחמדה מאוד.
אחרי המקווה ההורים המדהימים שלי ארגנו לנו ארוחת ערב חגיגית במסעדה עם המשפחה הקרובה- זה היה ממש כמו "ארוחת ריהרסל" מהסרטים, בדיוק כמו שרציתי! אוכל טוב, ברכות מרגשות והרבה מתנות שימושיות ביותר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 גם הדודים שגרים במרכז הגיעו למרות המצב והכל עבר בשלום.


----------



## ShAmUnA (2/4/12)

תמונה של המתנה שנתתי לבנות


----------



## ShAmUnA (2/4/12)

התמונה..


----------



## m e i t u l (2/4/12)

מאוד יפה! 
ונראה לי ממש שימושי! כל אחת צריכה איזו מראה קטנה שתהיה לה בתיק =)
נראה לי שאאמץ את הרעיון! את יכולה לנקוב במחיר?


----------



## ShAmUnA (4/4/12)

היי 
שולחת לך מסר..


----------



## Bobbachka (4/4/12)

אופציה למראה חמודה 
אני הזמנתי מתנות למסיבת רווקות מEbay והן עלו לי פחות מ-5 שקלים למראה- והן חמודות מאוד בדרכן שלן (למרות שהן הרבה פחות מושקעות).

אם יש לך זמן עד מסיבת הרווקות- זו בהחלט אפשרות שמוזילה עלויות.

מראה-עוגיה


----------



## pipidi (4/4/12)

יש לי כזו! או לפחות היתה לי - לא זוכרת איפה 
היא. 
מכרו אותן בעבר בTWENTYFOUR SEVEN - התלהבתי וקניתי לעצמי. 
אם הן אוהבות דברים חמודים (מי לא?) הן יאהבו את זה


----------



## ShAmUnA (1/4/12)

התארגנות- הולידיי אין אשקלון 
לקחנו סוויטת כלולות, שם התארגנתי בבוקר החתונה ולשם חזרנו יחד אחרי החתונה. שלב ההתארגנות היה מאוד נוח פרט לשתי אזעקות שהפריעו לנו באמצע התסרוקת, אבל גם את זה עברנו בשלום. בבוקר שאחרי פינקו אותנו בארוחת בוקר לחדר- היה כיף!


----------



## ShAmUnA (1/4/12)

שיער ואיפור 
שתי הבנות המוכשרות האלה לא מוכרות בפורום לצערי, ומאוד חשוב לי לתת להן את הקרדיט הזה!

המאפרת- רוית שריקי, מכרה ותיקה שאיפרה אותי ואת בנות המשפחה גם בחתונה של אחי ובאירועים אחרים. היינו כל-כך מרוצות ממנה אז והיה לי ברור שלא נתאכזב גם הפעם. מהרגע הראשון רוית ידעה איך היא הולכת לאפר אותי- והיא צדקה. זה היה פשוט ולא מוגזם, זה היה אני.

מעצבת השיער- מורן ביליה, עליה המליץ לי הספר שלי. מורן הייתה מקסימה מהפגישה הראשונה והבינה את הסגנון שלי. בתסרוקת הניסיון נדהמתי מהכשרון שלה וברגע האמת זה היה אפילו יותר מדהים!

למעוניינות- אשמח לשלוח פרטים במסר.


----------



## רותושתוש (2/4/12)

אשמח לפרטים על מעצבת השיער


----------



## ShAmUnA (2/4/12)

בכיף! 
שלחתי לך מסר.


----------



## ShAmUnA (1/4/12)

עוד שיער.. 
חשוב לציין- אין כאן אף לא תוספת שיער אחת!!!


----------



## lanit (1/4/12)

מקסים! הלוואי ותסרוקת כזו תתאים לי!


----------



## ShAmUnA (1/4/12)

מרוצה מהתוצאה הסופית


----------



## Natalila (1/4/12)

את מדהימה


----------



## ShAmUnA (2/4/12)

וואו, תודה רבה! 
והחתימה שלך מצחיקה אותי


----------



## חדשים בעסק (1/4/12)

ברור! 
בינתיים נראה מבטיח ביותר,
ואת בכלל מקסימה וזוהרת.
סחטיין על התסרוקת,
נשמח לראות עוד


----------



## ShAmUnA (1/4/12)

המפגש


----------



## ShAmUnA (1/4/12)




----------



## ShAmUnA (1/4/12)

בתמונה הזאת רואים טוב את התסרוקת מאחורה!


----------



## ShAmUnA (1/4/12)




----------



## ShAmUnA (1/4/12)

שמלה- הילה גאון 
כבר כמה שנים שחלמתי על שמלה של הילה גאון, אמנם השמועות אמרו שמדובר בשמלות יקרות. יקרות מאוד. יצא שכמה ימים אחרי שחזרנו מארה"ב ראיתי באתר מאקו פרסומת לסייל השנתי של הילה גאון בסטודיו שלה. מיד הרמתי טלפון לאמא וקבענו שנוסעים! ברור שלא נמצא שמלה אבל מה אכפת לנו לנסות?? הגענו לסטודיו של הילה ובאורח פלא השמלה הראשונה (והיחידה) שמדדתי הייתה השמלה המושלמת!! כך קרה שהשמלה היה הדבר הראשון שסגרתי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מאחר והשמלה הייתה כבר מוכנה, היה צורך בתיקונים בודדים ולכן הגעתי להילה פעמיים נוספות בלבד- פעם למדידות ופעם לאיסוף השמלה- כמה נוח! הילה והבנות בסטודיו היו מאוד נחמדות וסבלניות בניגוד לכמה ביקורות שקראתי...
בתמונה- מבט מאחור..


----------



## מיכאלה262 (1/4/12)

אני גם לקחתי אצלה! 
התרשמתי לטובה, והסגנון של השמלות שלה הוא היה לטעמי.

אני שמחה לשמוע פידבק חיובי עלייה, כי אני באמת התרשמתי לטובה ממנה.


----------



## שירי מרכוס (2/4/12)

גם אני לקחתי אצלה סייל 
והשמלה שלקחתי הייתה הראשונה שמדדתי


----------



## ShAmUnA (1/4/12)

ומקדימה..


----------



## hadaragr (1/4/12)

וואו! נראית מדהים! הכל ממש יפה, גם השמלה וגם 
התסרוקת!


----------



## ronitvas (1/4/12)

מקסימה 
וכולנו היינו איתך בימי הלחץ...... עכשיו אני באמת שמחה שהכל עבר בשלום,
כי זכינו קרדיטים מקסימים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מזל טוב שוב!!!


----------



## m e i t u l (2/4/12)

כלה יפיפייה! 
החל בשיער והאיפור, וכלה בשמלה ובנעליים!!!


----------



## simplicity83 (3/4/12)

איזה יופי !! 
תסרוקת כמו שאני רוצה (רק שגם אם יוסיפו לי ק"ג של שיער עדיין יהיה לי בערך חצי מזה) ושמלה גם בסגנון שאני הכי אוהבת!! 

ואם כבר הילה גאון, יצא לך "להיתקל" בה במדידות? או שהכל נעשה מול צוות המוכרות והתופרות שלה?
אני אוהבת חלק מהדברים שלה, אבל חוות הדעת, איך לומר, לא ממש מחמיאות בלשון המעטה... 
ואני גם זוכרת בזמנו, כשאחותי הייתה אצלה, עוד בסטודיו בפלורנטין, שהיה לא נעים.
אשמח לשמוע איך הייתה החוויה שלך מהמדידות והתהליך


----------



## ShAmUnA (4/4/12)

תודה על כל המחמאות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה כיף!!
ואגב מחר אני הולכת להסתפר, אני לא זוכרת מתי הייתה הפעם האחרונה..

לגבי הילה, כמו שכתבתי קניתי את השמלה בסייל ולכן הגעתי לשם רק פעמיים נוספות. בכל הפעמים שהגעתי הילה הייתה בסטודיו ויצא לי "להיתקל" בה. רוב העבודה הייתה עם צוות המוכרות והתופרים, אבל גם הילה הייתה מעורבת בתהליך.
גם אני הגעתי קצת בחששות בגלל תגובות שקראתי, אבל דווקא הופתעתי לטובה. אמנם היא לא אדם חם ומחבק, אבל היא הייתה די נחמדה ומקצועית מאוד עוד מהיום של הסייל.


----------



## simplicity83 (4/4/12)

תודה! 
אני שמחה לשמוע שהייתה לך חוויה חיובית. 
אני לא מחפשת מישהי שתגיד לי נון סטופ "אוי מאמי זה מהמם עלייך" וכאלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אז אני דווקא בעד נחמדות ומקצועיות..
פשוט שמעתי דברים הרבה יותר גרועים.

אבל שכנעת אותי, אני אתקשר לקבוע פגישה  אז שוב תודה


----------



## ShAmUnA (1/4/12)

תכשיטים ואקססוריז
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את המסרקייה המדהימה לשיער ואת השרשרת עם הפנינים רכשתי בסטודיו "מכופתרות" של אבישג קופלמן המדהימה ביפו.
אבישג- אם את קוראת את זה, תודה לך לא רק על הכשרון והמוצרים המדהימים, אלא גם על כל התמיכה והטיפים לאורך הדרך! אין כמוך!!
אגב, אצל אבישג רכשתי גם כרית לטבעות אבל לצערי אין לי תמונה טובה שלה.. הקישור לכרית כאן.

בנוסף, ענדתי עגילים צמודים מג.ר.א.ס., צמיד גולדפילד עדין שרכשתי ביריד באוניברסיטה וכמובן את טבעת האירוסין


----------



## ShAmUnA (1/4/12)

הקישור- מנסה שוב 
כרית לטבעות של "מכופתרות"


----------



## FalseAngel (2/4/12)

את נראית מעולה! 
אהבתי את כל הלוק..


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (1/4/12)

מזל טוב דניאל  
איזה באסה זה כל הרקטות האלה, לא יכולה לתאר לעצמי איך דבר כזה מתווסף ללחץ הרגיל של החתונה. כל הכבוד שעמדתם בזה בגבורה!


----------



## ShAmUnA (1/4/12)

נעליים 
אני כמעט ולא הולכת על עקבים והיה לי ברור שגם אם זה רק לצילומים המקדימים ולחופה- זה עדיין צריך להיות נוח. הנעליים הן של "נעלי פאולה", נעלי נוחות שבמקרה הייתה מכירה שלהן במקום העבודה שלי, והן עלו סה"כ 280 ₪ והיו נוחות ביותר.
בריקודים בכל זאת העדפתי להחליף לקרוקס לבנות


----------



## ShAmUnA (1/4/12)

קישוט רכב וזר כלה 
כאן החלטתי שאני לא מוציאה כסף מיותר! יום לפני החתונה, בין האזעקות, הלכנו ל- ZER4U וביקשנו 10 טוליפים לבנים (100 ₪), קנינו גם סרטים לקישוט הרכב (משהו כמו 40 ₪) ואת כל השאר עשתה חברתי הטובה והמוכשרת- ליאת!
לפניכם התמונות..


----------



## elin86 (1/4/12)

תמונה מהממת! 
בכלל התמונות מדהימות.. מחכה לשמוע מי הצלם..


----------



## A R TA M I S S (2/4/12)

הכל בשבילך אהובה!


----------



## ShAmUnA (4/4/12)




----------



## ShAmUnA (1/4/12)




----------



## ShAmUnA (1/4/12)

חתן אורבני
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
החתן שלי רצה להיות חתן אורבני! ליאת, שהייתה אחראית גם לזר הכלה, הקדישה טוליפ אחד לדש החליפה של עמית, לשם האורבניות כמובן... בתמונה אפשר לראות שהפרח כבר מעוך, לכן בדיעבד אולי היה כדאי להשתמש בפרח מלאכותי.
את החליפה והעניבה קנינו בחנות "שלטון" באשדוד, בהמלצת בנות הפורום, והיה נהדר מכל הבחינות.
את החולצה, החגורה והנעליים קנינו בקסטרו מן.


----------



## ShAmUnA (5/4/12)

חולצה להחלפה 
קנינו לעמית פולו לבנה מ"קסטרו מן" להחלפה.
רצינו שזה יהיה אלגנטי אבל נוח, ולא רצינו עוד טי-שירט עם כיתוב לא מקורי...
הפולו עשתה מצויין את העבודה


----------



## ShAmUnA (1/4/12)

צלם- רן שיינברגר- "ברגש" 
כאן החלטנו לא להתפשר.
בהמלצת רבים מהפורום, הגענו לרן שיינברגר. החיבור עם רן היה מיידי וסגרנו איתו מייד.
בכל הנוגע ליום החתונה- פשוט אין מילים!!!! רן היה צלם הסטילס שלנו ויוסי צלם הוידאו. שניהם הגיעו לקראת סוף ההתארגנות עם הרבה מרץ, הצחיקו אותנו לאורך כל היום והתמונות- אין בכלל על מה לדבר! ועכשיו תשפטו בעצמכם..
את הוידאו הערוך עוד לא קיבלנו אבל אני בטוחה שיהיה מדהים..

התמונה הזאת צולמה מאחורי המלון בו התארגנתי- הייתם מאמינים??


----------



## ShAmUnA (1/4/12)




----------



## ShAmUnA (1/4/12)




----------



## edens song (1/4/12)

מהממת מהממת מהממת! 
תמונה מקסימה!


----------



## ShAmUnA (1/4/12)

תמונה שאני אוהבת במיוחד


----------



## nino15 (1/4/12)

תמונה מדהימה!


----------



## ShAmUnA (1/4/12)

עוד תמונה אהובה


----------



## ShAmUnA (1/4/12)

אחרונה מהמקדימים 
ויש עוד כל-כך הרבה...


----------



## ShAmUnA (1/4/12)

המקום- גן ורדים 
אין לי מה להגיד חוץ מתודה ענקית!!!
ידענו איזה סגנון אנחנו מחפשים וראינו כמה מקומות, אבל ברגע שהגענו לגן ורדים זה היה ברור, זה לא עוד מקום "פלצני". לא רק שהגן המהמם, אלא גם נתנו לנו את ההרגשה שזה הבית השני שלנו, מהפגישה הראשונה.
תודה מיוחדת לעופרה אשת המכירות המקסימה ולאלכס מנהל האירוע התותח שבזכותו הכל תקתק! הם היו קשובים לכל השגעונות שלנו ולרגע לא הרגשנו מעיקים או מציקים.
האוכל (כך אומרים) היה מעולה ובשפע, והתמורה למחיר, כך הרגשנו, הייתה מעל ומעבר.


----------



## ShAmUnA (2/4/12)

עיצוב 
מעצבת האירוע הייתה מעצבת הבית של גן ורדים- רויטל.
היה ברור לנו מראש שאנחנו לא הולכים להוציא המון כסף על עיצוב, מה גם שהגן מדהים ביופיו כפי שהוא..
למרות כמה ביקורות שקראתי, מהפגישה הראשונה עם רויטל היה בינינו קליק והיא הייתה מקסימה! היא הבינה את הראש שלנו ואת הסגנון שאנחנו מחפשים, וגם הבינה שהתקציב מוגבל ועשתה את הגן הכי יפה שאפשר בתקציב שלנו, בלי לנסות "לדחוף" כל מיני אלמנטים מיותרים.
היה חשוב לרויטל שהעיצוב יהיה מתאים לאופי האירוע, תיארתי לה את שמלת הכלה שלי והיא ישר קלטה אותי יחד בחרנו את סגנון העיצוב שהכי התאים לנו, ואכן התוצאה הסופית הייתה ממש לטעמנו.


----------



## ShAmUnA (2/4/12)

החופה


----------



## ShAmUnA (2/4/12)

קבלת פנים 
אין מצב שהיינו מפספסים את זה!!


----------



## ShAmUnA (2/4/12)




----------



## ShAmUnA (2/4/12)




----------



## ShAmUnA (2/4/12)

נגן סקסופון
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נגן הסקסופון המוכשר הזה הוא טל עטר, ידיד טוב שלי עוד מימי התיכון. אני מאוד אוהבת מוזיקה ותמיד רציתי שטל ינגן בחתונה שלי. טל ניגן בקבלת הפנים, פרץ בסלואו והפתיע בעוד כמה מקומות במהלך הריקודים!
דרך טל הגעתי גם אל הדיג'יי התותח שלנו (פירוט בהמשך).
לפרטים על טל שלחו מסר


----------



## ShAmUnA (2/4/12)

הרגע לשמו התכנסנו- החופה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
וואו, זה היה כל-כך מרגש!


----------



## ShAmUnA (2/4/12)

כמעט שכחתי- שיר כניסה ושבירת כוס
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נכנסו עם:
[URL]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mieEeD0Kfk&ob=av2e[/URL]
הדמעות זלגו שם בטירוף...

ושיר שבירת הכוס היה:
[URL]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMr9zCvtOfY[/URL]
היה מקפיץ!!!


----------



## ShAmUnA (2/4/12)

מכסה אותי.. 
אגב, את ההינומה והשאל קניתי גם מהילה גאון.


----------



## ShAmUnA (2/4/12)

תשל"כ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני לא מאמינה שגם לי יש!!!
ואין לי מושג מה כל-כך שיעשע אותי שם


----------



## A R TA M I S S (2/4/12)

לייק!


----------



## ShAmUnA (2/4/12)

הרב המקדש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הרב שלנו היה הרב שמעון גרסון ממעלה אדומים. עמית במקור משם ומהתחלה הוא רצה שהרב גרסון יקדש אותנו. הרב היה מקסים ובזכותו החופה הייתה כיפית ומרגשת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ואם כבר מדברים על רבנות- פתחנו את תיק הנישואין ברבנות באשדוד והכל הלך חלק יחסית. הדרכת הכלה ארכה כ- 3 וחצי שעות, אבל גם זה לא היה כל-כך נורא בסופו של דבר..


----------



## ShAmUnA (2/4/12)

תמונה של הטבעת שלי מקרוב 
התמונה צולמה בפלאפון..
כמו שכתבתי, גם טבעות הנישואין שלנו נקנו ב"יהלומי ירח" באשקלון.


----------



## ShAmUnA (2/4/12)

כתובה


----------



## ShAmUnA (2/4/12)

מאושרים


----------



## ShAmUnA (2/4/12)

דיג'יי- רענן- FRESH MUSIC 
לרענן הגענו דרך טל, נגן הסקסופון, וגילינו חבר יקר ומוכשר. במילה אחת: היה מטורף!
לרענן וטל הצטרף נגן נוסף שעובד איתם- מישל, על תופים אלקטרוניים, וזה הוסיף המון!


----------



## ShAmUnA (2/4/12)

סלואו 
הסלואו היה:
[URL]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZXvLsltu2A[/URL]
הכי קלאסי!!!


----------



## ShAmUnA (2/4/12)

והתמונה..


----------



## Bobbachka (2/4/12)

מדהים! 
אני בדיוק שומעת את השיר והתמונה כל כך ממחישה אותו!


----------



## elin86 (2/4/12)

התמונות מהממות! 
חבל על הזמן.. כולי קנאה@


----------



## ShAmUnA (2/4/12)

הפריצה!


----------



## ShAmUnA (2/4/12)

המסיבה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז לא היו מגנטים ולא היו קשקושים לרחבה (כי החלטנו שנמאס לנו מזה), אבל היה מטורף, הרחבה הייתה מפוצצת והרגשנו איך כולם, החברים והמשפחה, עוטפים אותנו מלא אהבה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ShAmUnA (2/4/12)

קליפ הפתעה 
מהחברות הכי טובות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[URL]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGStYYyNVLk&feature[/URL]=youtu.be


----------



## elin86 (2/4/12)

איזה חמודות! 
השקיעו


----------



## ShAmUnA (2/4/12)

נזכרתי בעוד משו- שדרוג בר 
עמית יותר התעסק בזה האמת...
קנינו מלא אלכוהול מחבר שיש לו פאב, אני לא ממש יודעת את הפרטים, אני רק יודעת שזה היה הרבה יותר משתלם מאשר לשדרג את הבר דרך גן ורדים.
אח"כ החזרנו לחבר את האלכוהול שנשאר וקיבלנו את הכסף בחזרה.


----------



## NetaRose (4/4/12)

את יכולה לפרט? 
כמות אורחים?
סוגי אלכוהול וכמויות בקבוקים?
כמה שילמתם סך הכל?


----------



## ShAmUnA (4/4/12)

אלכוהול 
אשאל את בעלי לגבי הפרטים ואשלח לך מסר בקרוב...


----------



## sha8845 (4/4/12)

אשמח גם לשמוע את הפרטים במסר


----------



## NetaRose (5/4/12)

תודה!


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (2/4/12)

חתונה יפה ועדינה 
תודה על הקרדיטים. היית כלה יפה ובאופן כללי נראה שהיה אירוע יפה ולא צועק.


----------



## ShAmUnA (2/4/12)

מתנות לאורחים+סיכום 
היה חשוב לנו לתת משהו קטן לאורחים היקרים שלנו, אבל מצד שני לא רצינו שהכסף הזה "ייזרק"..
פנינו לעמותת "גוונים" לנפגעי נפש באשקלון והם הכינו לנו מגנטים של "תודה" ו"באהבה" בכל מיני צבעים. הכסף היה כמובן תרומה לעמותה הנפלאה הזאת, והרגשנו נהדר להתחיל את החיים שלנו יחד בנתינה.

לסיכום, ואני אעשה את זה קצר:
תהיו נאמנים לעצמכם, תלכו בדרך שלכם יחד, והכי חשוב- תזרמו. בסופו של דבר הכל מתקתק מאחורי הקלעים גם בלי שתשימו לב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שושי שלי, אני אוהבת אותך
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## hp1986 (2/4/12)

וואו! מתנה מקסימה לאורחים... 
אפשר פרטים?
מה הקישור לאתר שלהם?
כמה זה עלה?

תוה! נתת לי אחלה רעיון 
גם אנחנו מוותרים על המגנטים כי נמאססססס כבר


----------



## ShAmUnA (2/4/12)

"גוונים" 
קישור לאתר המוצרים של העמותה:[URL]http://www.kelimshloovim.org.il/[/URL]

וגם שולחת לך מסר


----------



## hp1986 (3/4/12)

תודה רבה!


----------



## NetaSher (3/4/12)

רעיון מקסים!!!


----------



## blue skies (3/4/12)

מהמם! 
רעיון מקסים, נכנסתי לאתר וכבר ראיתי דברים שאני אוהבת...

יש שם לוח מודעות מקסים ובאחד העיצובים הם שמו כיתוב - ציטוט של אלברט אינשטיין
IMAGINATION IS MORE IMPORTANT THAN KNOWLEDGE

זה קנה אותי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אני בדיוק עובדת על הפקה של איזשהו אירוע עיסקי וזה נתן לי רעיון למתנה מדליקה לאורחים בסוף האירוע.

קרדיטים מקסימים

תודה!


----------



## Pixelss (3/4/12)

קרדיטים מרגשים! 
נראה שהייתה לכם חתונה קסומה ושטופת אהבה!


שיהיה רק במזל טוב.


----------



## hp1986 (2/4/12)

קרדיטים מקימים ואת יפהיפיה...


----------



## niki111 (2/4/12)

קרדיטים מרגשים 
אתם נראים מקסימים. מאחלת לכם חיים מאושרים ביחד. התרגשתי. מקסים.


----------



## ShAmUnA (4/4/12)

תודה לכולם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה על כל המחמאות ועל הפרגון..
אני באמת מקווה שעזרתי אפילו קצת)
מזל-טוב!!


----------



## רון אוריאל (4/4/12)

חתונה קסומה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
והשירים שליוו אתכם ברגעים החשובים מרגשים ויפים. אהבתי!


----------

